# introduce my self



## alonsoWright

Hello friends.........
i am newbie here and i want to join your community,this message board i found while am searching google...
as a useful for me, hope you all help me.
Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## jani

Alonso wright tell us little bit about yourself, who are your favorite composers? Do you play any instrument/compose yourself?
Where are you from?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Yeah, details! We want details! Oh, and welcome!


----------



## Lunasong

Hello! Let us know what you want help with. We are friendly and OH SO WILLING to offer suggestions!


----------



## Hassid

Hallo Alonso.

You can begin explaining how you have a very Spaniard name and a complete Anglo surname. From where are you?


----------



## Sonata

Welcome to the forum


----------



## soundlover

Welcome Alonso!
No further news from Alonso?


----------

